# Lost Boats on castle Creek/Slaughter



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

There is a yellow kayak wrapped around the Hwy 82 bridge pylon on Castle Creek. Don't know what kind of boat but as water level drops it will become more visible.


----------



## Jonathan Cook (Jun 2, 2007)

I ran slaughter house yesterday there was a red boat stuffed under a stump and a pile of logs, 3/4th down the first part entrance exam the at second set of hole that you come across to boaters right . It was pined under there pretty good and defiantly red.


----------



## Jonathan Cook (Jun 2, 2007)

Jonathan Cook said:


> I ran slaughter house yesterday there was a red boat stuffed under a stump and a pile of logs, 3/4th down the first part entrance exam the at second set of hole that you come across to boaters right . It was pined under there pretty good and defiantly red.


also you need to be looking up river to see it


----------



## Signorini (May 28, 2007)

Jonathan and Jeff,

Thank you for the heads up on the yellow and red boats. Unfortunately, my friend Paul just went to get them and they are gone. 

If anyone has retrieved them, please return them to their rightful owner (Paul Tefft 970.319.4925).

Many thanks,
J-bo


----------



## Signorini (May 28, 2007)

A big thank you to Aspen Whitewater Rafting who cut a log out and retrieved the red Hero.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

any word on the yellow boat? I'd hate to drive 3 hours and it not be there.


----------

